# Best resolution / frame rate for POV filming?



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I just got a 4 Balck, and I'm gonna run with 1080 @ 60fps!!!!!

Kinda middle ground, plus the aspect looks the best for editing!!!!!

I've got mine on a pole, so I just attached it, jumped on a skatey and took a few seconds of footage in each mode to see what I liked the best!!!!! 

That way I'm confident that it'll be right when I'm on the hill!!!!!


----------



## atsay714 (Dec 28, 2015)

GoPro 4 Black can go 1080 @ 120fps and 1080s @ 80fps can't it.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

atsay714 said:


> GoPro 4 Black can go 1080 @ 120fps and 1080s @ 80fps can't it.


Yep, but I'm pretty sure it'll only chew up more of your card at the higher rates, and for Slomo 60fps will be good enough for my home movie edits!!!!! 

Superview, whilst the biggest coverage, looks a bit shit I reckon!!!!!


----------



## atsay714 (Dec 28, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Yep, but I'm pretty sure it'll only chew up more of your card at the higher rates, and for Slomo 60fps will be good enough for my home movie edits!!!!!
> 
> Superview, whilst the biggest coverage, looks a bit shit I reckon!!!!!


Oh, what're your thoughts on Superview? I was considering using that.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

atsay714 said:


> Oh, what're your thoughts on Superview? I was considering using that.


Superview is useful when you have the camera on a pole (selfie style). Not a fan of it for POV mode.


----------



## atsay714 (Dec 28, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Superview is useful when you have the camera on a pole (selfie style). Not a fan of it for POV mode.


That makes sense. Have any preference with resolution / framerates?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

atsay714 said:


> That makes sense. Have any preference with resolution / framerates?


I agree with the above - roll with 1080p/60fps.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

atsay714 said:


> Oh, what're your thoughts on Superview? I was considering using that.


I reckon it warps the image too much!!!!!

Unless you like the fisheye look throughout the video, I'd pass!!!!! 

But each to their own I guess?????


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I reckon it warps the image too much!!!!!
> 
> Unless you like the fisheye look throughout the video, I'd pass!!!!!
> 
> But each to their own I guess?????


I primarily use superview and honestly I noticed zero fish eye effect or warping unless perhaps I'm going around a sharp corner but in all my videos I haven't noticed any significant distortions. I guess I like seeing the scenery as much as myself lol


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Rogue said:


> I primarily use superview and honestly I noticed zero fish eye effect or warping unless perhaps I'm going around a sharp corner but in all my videos I haven't noticed any significant distortions. I guess I like seeing the scenery as much as myself lol


I want that spotlight for myself!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh, did I mention that I've got a big pole too????? :embarrased1:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Oh, did I mention that I've got a big pole too????? :embarrased1:


I'll be the judge of that, where's some GoPro video of your big pole?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Oh, did I mention that I've got a big pole too?????





Rogue said:


> I'll be the judge of that, where's some GoPro video of your big pole?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

rogue said:


> i'll be the judge of that, where's some gopro video of your big pole?










10 char


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Deacon said:


>


It'll be like a train wreck!!!!!

You won't be able to look away!!!!! :grin:


----------



## purekarma (Mar 9, 2013)

atsay714 said:


> I have the GoPro 4 Session with a choice between 1440p @ 30fps, 1080p @ 60fps, or 720p @ 100fps.
> 
> I plan on chest mounting it, and using it primarily for carving and jumps.
> 
> ...



Anytime your using a POV mount with the hero 4 session you will want to use 1440p. The 1440p resolution uses the whole sensor and gives you a 25% taller fov. This makes it easier to capture your knees, board, and horizon in the shot, which mimics your natural vision. The one problem is if you are wanting to slow the video down the 30fps limitation of the session is not ideal. For slow motion shots I would recommend using 960p @ 60fps or 1080p super view @ 48fps. If you don't need slow motion then go with the 1440p @ 30fps, also if the lighting is not that great a 30fps shot will look better than a 60fps shot as it lets more light into the sensor. Always shoot in protune for the best quality.


----------

